# Breeding Question Ball/Royal Pythons



## Sephira (Apr 10, 2021)

I was wondering if some experienced breeders on here could answer a question for me. How common is it for the snakes not to breed if the husbandry is correct and the animals are the appropriate weight/size? Obviously this will vary from snake to snake, but I am just looking for an average out of 8 years how many clutches to expect from a female.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Sephira said:


> I was wondering if some experienced breeders on here could answer a question for me. How common is it for the snakes not to breed if the husbandry is correct and the animals are the appropriate weight/size? Obviously this will vary from snake to snake, but I am just looking for an average out of 8 years how many clutches to expect from a female.


A lot depends on the individual animal-feeding patterns and body shape are crucial but most females will comfortably breed in their third winter-if they get back on the food then another clutch the year after, then a year off, then pair year on year off I think you would average 4 clutches at 8 years


----------



## Sephira (Apr 10, 2021)

StuG said:


> A lot depends on the individual animal-feeding patterns and body shape are crucial but most females will comfortably breed in their third winter-if they get back on the food then another clutch the year after, then a year off, then pair year on year off I think you would average 4 clutches at 8 years


Perfect. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

StuG said:


> A lot depends on the individual animal-feeding patterns and body shape are crucial but most females will comfortably breed in their third winter-if they get back on the food then another clutch the year after, then a year off, then pair year on year off I think you would average 4 clutches at 8 years


As Stu says, it's down to the individual animal. You can have everything right, witnessed loads of locks but then the female fails to ovulate and go full term, yet others have amazing successes with only one lock. IMO maturity plays a part and I don't pair up until the female is 5+ years and the mail 4+ years. Others will use 1 year old males, and 2+ year old females. I've had two clutches of 9 eggs from my large female Lesser Pastel, and it's my belief that the more mature the female the more likelihood you'll get large eggs, which result in large healthy babies. It also means that the weight loss is less of a worry, as a 2.8kg snake will be 1.9kg after laying such a large clutch.

I too, like Stu, gave my female a year off between pairing. The female above has produced 18 babies, 9 in 2019, and 9 again in 2021. Given the current energy crisis the UK and Europe are having I probably won't pair her up with a male in 2023, unless things change for the better. I may also be looking to move that year so may wait until 2024 before breeding her again.


----------

